# Behringer Buys TC Group



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Saw this on another forum. I'm interested to to see if there are any impacts (good or bad) to TC's product line up. 

http://www.audiotechnology.com.au/wp/index.php/music-group-behringer-buys-tc-group/


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Hard to say how this will end up. 
I have to say though, if my current lineup of TC Electronic pedals were Behringer when I bought them, I probably wouldn't have bought them.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Hard to say how this will end up.
> I have to say though, if my current lineup of TC Electronic pedals were Behringer when I bought them, I probably wouldn't have bought them.


Agreed. I really liked all of my TC pedals, but I bought them with an eye towards quality and reliability, neither of which is synonymous with the Behringer name.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Behringer has a fair number of decent products that provide excellent value for the money. It's the real dogs that people tend to identify with them.

As long as this doesn'T mean that 1590A-sized pedals don't start coming out in plastic.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sonically, the Behringer stuff is pretty impressive for the money. But the stuff I've used needs to be handled with care. If the TC name takes the good of that and not the bad, could be OK?

What I really wanna know though: is my 35 year old SCF worth more now?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

iT all depends on how independently they run it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

If ever there was a time to buy a TC Helicon or TC Electronic piece of gear I'd say now is the time. I wouldn't put it off. Snap it up while you can. My experience with Behringer has been that they make junk. Their philosophy is twice the features for half the price. Not the best business model if you want a reputation for quality gear. 

My two cents.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You guys are aware that they may not touch TC and just let the profits roll, right?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I suspect that's not likely. Bean counters always prevail and the trend is for consumer products to go down in quality over time, not up.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Budda said:


> You guys are aware that they may not touch TC and just let the profits roll, right?


We can hope, I guess...


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

My optimistic 2 cents us this:
The only Behringer stuff I've ever heard that was worth a damn were their bass cabs. TC makes some nice bass gear. Combine bass divisions and leave the stomps alone?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

http://www.metalguitarist.org/forum.../67084-behringer-buys-tc-electronics-era.html


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

There a few brands owned by Berhinger that many may not realize. 
Bogner amps
klark-Technik
Midas mixers. 


Most of which are quite good quality and definitely not cheap


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I demo'd a Bogner a couple of years ago and was underwhelmed. The other two brand names are unfamiliar to me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

djmarcelca said:


> There a few brands owned by Berhinger that many may not realize.
> Bogner amps
> klark-Technik
> Midas mixers.
> ...


Don't you mean Bugera amps?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

sulphur said:


> Don't you mean Bugera amps?


Yes my bad


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

BMW-KTM said:


> I demo'd a Bogner a couple of years ago and was underwhelmed. The other two brand names are unfamiliar to me.


Klark technik - high end effects usually rack mounted or built into mixing consoles. 

Midas mixers: high end touring mix desks


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

D'Oh !!!
Bugera 

(_8^(|)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Behringer makes a number of very good products. I own one of their driveracks, a DCX2496, that I use to replace a processor I didn't get with my Meyer UPA-1A's. Sound quality and programming features are amazing. But it went south one night, just before band practice, and I couldn't rebuild it in time. If I was using one out, I would have a pair and a spare, but at the price they are, that wouldn't be a problem (I remember paying $1k+ for a decent 4way analog xover 30 years ago).

Their B215-XL speakers are a hit with the high-end home theatre crowd.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-speakers/1519940-behringer-eurolive-b215xl-15-2-way-l-r-mains.html

That's high praise in deed by people who are familiar with JTR, Danley (who Yorkville license their Unity manifold technology from) and a few other high-end horn-loaded speaker systems. Again, I wouldn't play out with these without a few spares, but they are so cheap, that wouldn't be an issue.

I'm not worried about them owning TC. Doesn't seem to have hurt K-T or Midas. I like TC stuff and suspect I still will for a while. If anything, this might give TC deeper pockets and more longevity. If I was a Dane, I would be feeling like I did when Timmy's got taken over by that red headed burger flipper..........


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Right. 
And Timmies products went downhill after that deal even though their popularity soared. 

It's all about experience and what you can justify. There was this conversation a while back where guys were talking about having a spare amp at a gig. I didn't comment. I just shook my head but in my mind I was thinking, If you gotta take a spare? If you can't trust your gear? You got the wrong gear. Period. A bargain is more expensive than quality if it has to have backups at the ready to replace it because its eventual failure is a given. That's not a deal. That's a ripoff. 

That's my two cents, anyway. 

You know what I take spares of, to a gig? 

Batteries, cables, picks, strings, etc.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a buddy that plays pro. On his first gig, first tour, he showed up with only his Soldano half stack and tour manager asked him if he was really ready for the pros. He never showed up without two amps after that. About six months later, his Soldano did packed it in for a show. The Marshall carried him through.

If its important enough, or your serious enough, you take spares. Of everything.

I could buy 20 driveracks for the price of one Meyer processor. And the Meyer processor can still fail and would be extremely expensive to fix. I don't feel ripped off paying 1/4 the cost for 4X the reliability.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've bought two Behringer pedals. Both were cheaply made and mostly plastic.

Both failed for different reasons, but both failed within a year.

I wouldn't put more money into that brand.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

4 X the reliability for 1/4 price. 

And then the alarm went off and welcomed you back to the real world.

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry but I ain't buyin' that. Seen too much.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

It's unfortunate, Behringer isn't about making TC better it's about making money and we have lost high quality and I will never buy from Behringer owned anything if I can help it, I run a Nova System and I love it, but not likely going to buy any new TC


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

really unfortunate. TC was one of the more interesting effects companies. Loved their youtube demos.
I'll give them a chance under new ownership, but not optimistic.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> It's all about experience and what you can justify. There was this conversation a while back where guys were talking about having a spare amp at a gig. I didn't comment. I just shook my head but in my mind I was thinking, If you gotta take a spare? If you can't trust your gear? You got the wrong gear. Period. A bargain is more expensive than quality if it has to have backups at the ready to replace it because its eventual failure is a given. That's not a deal. That's a ripoff.
> 
> That's my two cents, anyway.
> 
> ...


You seem to make the assumption that some equipment never breaks. Rediculous. Everything breaks. Some stuff obviously more than others but everything breaks. 

If you don't take spares out because you think your stuff will never break, you just haven't gotten out enough to experience it. Everything breaks and one night you will either be begging the crowd for gear or leaving them disappointed. Been there, done that. Learned my lesson. It's just a matter of time.

- - - Updated - - -



BMW-KTM said:


> Seen too much.


Apparently not. Yet.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

LOL

You guys are hilarious 

I've been gigging longer than most of you have been alive. 

I come from an era when things were built to last.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2015)

TC is not any better than Behringer. They design pedals to be disposable. They do not repair your pedal if it is out of warranty. Instead you have to pay to ship it to them, they throw it in the garbage, then charge you close to retail for your "repair" and ship you a new one. This is what happens when your cheap $2 TC switch breaks.


----------

